# would you recommend READING chronicles of narnia books for a 20y old?



## Zalda (Aug 18, 2012)

just wondering, i'm thinking of reading the Chronicles of Narnia books on my smartphone, but I'm just curious if they are still fitting for me.
i've read the percy jackson books on my smartphone too, and about halfway through I gave up simply because it was too childish for me. Too easy to guess the outcome too.

also I see these books are way older than I thought, they are at least 60 years old now. does that harm their quality?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 18, 2012)

Doesn't harm their quality at all, but since you consider the percy jackson books childish, you might want to read something with a bit more substance.


----------



## Clarky (Aug 18, 2012)

The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe is well worth a read, as for the rest its hit and miss


----------



## Gahars (Aug 18, 2012)

I wasn't the biggest fan of the series (especially the last book), but they're fine reads. Give The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe a try first; if you like it, you'll probably enjoy the other ones, too.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 18, 2012)

You're better reading off the adult literature version, The Bible.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 18, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> You're better reading off the adult literature version, The Bible.



But....but....Turkish Delights!!!


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 25, 2012)

The are childish and rather bland. Also i dont like british children.


----------



## Yumi (Sep 13, 2012)

Watch the movie trailer. If you feel comfortable after watching then go ahead and read the books. :}


----------



## Depravo (Sep 13, 2012)

Read them if thinly-disguised Christian allegory appeals to you.



Zalda said:


> also I see these books are way older than I thought, they are at least 60 years old now. does that harm their quality?


Don't ever let that put you off reading anything. I've recently been reading PG Wodehouse books wrote in the 1930's and they're as accessible (and funny) as any modern book I've read.


----------

